# Just bought new STIHL MS460, good choice??



## ApexTreeService (Jun 17, 2010)

It was a toss up between the 460 and the 660. I didn't like the extra 1.5 lb weight of the 660, or the $200 price jump. I did like the 1 extra HP. Ultimately, I went with the MS460 at 6HP, 15.2 LBS with a wrap handle, a 28" bar, RapidSuperFull-skip chain for $950. I needed a good tree service ground saw for bucking, felling, limbing, and occasionally in the tree for large trunk/crane sections. I also need to take fill the void between a MS390 limbing/bucking ground saw, and a MS880 trunk bucking saw with a 47" bar.

Is there a better choice? The 660?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jun 17, 2010)

I think you made the the correct decision with the 460,you guys are so lucky with the price of saws over there.I just got a price on a 460 power head only $1450.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 17, 2010)

You did good. I have never ran a 660, but most say the 460 will cut close with a 660 until you bury a 28" bar. That's when the 660 shines. I love mine, I run a 25" and RS. Plus you have the 880 for the really big stuff.


----------



## rxe (Jun 17, 2010)

460 is the best saw Stihl make or have made (not that I'm biased!). It is light enough for small limbing, stick a short bar on it and it makes a wicked firewood saw, and it will pull a 25" bar without breaking into a sweat. I would imagine that on most jobs, you won't bother with the 660 any more. 

I've got two of them, one that I got new and one that arrived as a cheap box of parts from eBay.


----------



## john inglis (Jun 17, 2010)

*460 rules*

i use 2 n460's and a 372 and a 660 but the got to saw IS DEFINITLY the 460 , use it for nearly everything , 20" and 25" but mostly 20" . never a problem .


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes I think that is the best choice given that you already have a 880 to do big stump work.


----------



## brncreeper (Jun 17, 2010)

I like the 25" bar, semi chisel chain on the 660's for stump work. Much better than dragging out the 084 unless the stump is a 4 foot plus monster.

They had a 460 at the Anitique Acres GTG last year, it sucked compared to 660's and 372's.


----------



## dieselram (Jun 17, 2010)

Good choice! Smaller in size with big power!!! Plus if you need anything bigger in power you all ways got that monster 880!!!!


----------



## nmurph (Jun 17, 2010)

better choice? sure, the 7900. better choice in the stihl line-up? nope!!!! you did well.....enjoy your saw. i have a 440 that will be a 460 one day!
Neal


----------



## Pain Cow (Jun 17, 2010)

Congrats on the new 460. Also, it's nice to see a guy with a tree service using an MS390. Other than the fact my MS390's bar oiler doesn't oil enough, the saw is great.


----------



## Adam_MA (Jun 17, 2010)

I think you made the right choice. My 460 is my favorite saw by far!


----------



## ApexTreeService (Jun 18, 2010)

nmurph said:


> better choice? sure, the 7900. better choice in the stihl line-up? nope!!!! you did well.....enjoy your saw. i have a 440 that will be a 460 one day!
> Neal



Well I have been hearing about the Dolmar 7900 for quite some time now. .2 more HP, a pound lighter, but how is the build quality and what is it's life expectancy? They look under built and a bit cheap. Much like a Husqvarna. You know a Stihl will last year after year, without any cracked plastics, starts every time, and great power. Things I appreciate in Stihl innovation: Intelli-carb compensating carburetor for making minute adjustments automatically when the air filter is dirty, etc. Elasto-start bungee pull cord handle which prevents bicep tendon strains from repeated pulls throughout the work day, day in and day out. More so of a problem if yanking at an angle such as in a tree and using the bicep to pull as opposed to the rear delt and lats. Very effective chain brake system for stopping the chain in a kick back scenario. Single lever start, cold start, stop, run lever. Tool less oil and fuel caps, don't have to find a scrench to re-fuel. Dogs (bumper spikes) that are useful rather than just looking cool like a Klingon bird of prey off of a Star Trek episode. Stihl bar made of the highest quality, and Stihl chain which keeps it's edge longer due to superior high carbon steel used for the teeth. 

Who would win. A Stihl MS460 vs a Dolmar 7900 5 days a week in the woods or a professional tree service where it's dropped, rolled, used, and abused??


----------



## nmurph (Jun 18, 2010)

the 7900 is every bit as well built as a 460.


----------



## KD57 (Jun 18, 2010)

I had the same decision to make, and I went w/ the 460 as well. It normally wears a 25" bar and RSC chain. The 460 can do most of my big work just fine, only on rare occaisions do I need more saw.


----------



## Evan (Jun 18, 2010)

awesome saw running a 28" you did good.
as good as it is the epa has it breathing through a mixing straw.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 18, 2010)

ApexTreeService said:


> Well I have been hearing about the Dolmar 7900 for quite some time now. .2 more HP, a pound lighter, but how is the build quality and what is it's life expectancy? They look under built and a bit cheap.



Yup the 7900 will stomp the 460, sucks don’t it. Don’t know what you’re looking at but the 7900 is a very quality built saw, they use Mahle for P&C, Walbro and Zama for their carbs, mag crank case. What does your 460 use for a cylinder, Hmmmm???
Excellent anti-vibe, how is the vibs in that rubber mounted 460, talk about tendons and bicep problems. 




ApexTreeService said:


> Much like a Husqvarna. You know a Stihl will last year after year, without any cracked plastics, starts every time, and great power.



I don’t know they will last forever, how do you? There are plenty of Stihls out there with broken plastic, I own several Stihls and none of them start that great, minimum of 5-6 pulls, the 880 is more. 



ApexTreeService said:


> Things I appreciate in Stihl innovation: Intelli-carb compensating carburetor for making minute adjustments automatically when the air filter is dirty, etc. Elasto-start bungee pull cord handle which prevents bicep tendon strains from repeated pulls throughout the work day, day in and day out. More so of a problem if yanking at an angle such as in a tree and using the bicep to pull as opposed to the rear delt and lats.



I’m glad you appreciate Innovations, Dolmar invented the chainsaw  Elasto-start is nice, especially when you have to pull the Stihls twice as much as anything else. 7900 has a decomp also, makes it easy to pull over a kid could do it!





ApexTreeService said:


> Very effective chain brake system for stopping the chain in a kick back scenario. Single lever start, cold start, stop, run lever. Tool less oil and fuel caps, don't have to find a scrench to re-fuel.



Dolmars has been putting chain breaks on saws for years now, not sure where you were going with that one, it works too, it isn’t there for looks… And your beloved fuel caps, I see there is a lot of love for those things, I’ll stick with screw in caps, talk about realiablity that you like, don’t look there!




ApexTreeService said:


> Dogs (bumper spikes) that are useful rather than just looking cool like a Klingon bird of prey off of a Star Trek episode. Stihl bar made of the highest quality, and Stihl chain which keeps it's edge longer due to superior high carbon steel used for the teeth.



Actually I was quite skeptical about the dogs too, but afer using them I realize a lot of time went into those, they work great and bite when they need to, until you use them you can’t appreciate them.



ApexTreeService said:


> Who would win. A Stihl MS460 vs a Dolmar 7900 5 days a week in the woods or a professional tree service where it's dropped, rolled, used, and abused??



Neither would win when your trashing them, but there is pro loggers out there using them too. I don’t think a real professional is going to trash there equipment, maybe used hard but not trashed.


----------



## Evan (Jun 18, 2010)

who said you pull the stihls twice as much, is that proven fact. and how tuned these saws. my stihls are a one pull kinda saw. a couple pulls when its 15deg out.

however if they are not tuned correctly or if someone who doesnt know how to start a saws trys this story can be difrent.

maybe the dollys are fuel injected and auto tune to the force being applied to pull rope.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 18, 2010)

Good for you, I'm glad. I tune the 7900 the same as my Stihls. The Stihls start different


----------



## Evan (Jun 18, 2010)

i believe you, maybe i just have good stihls


----------



## gink595 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have good Stihls too, they just don't start in 1-2 pulls!


----------



## Evan (Jun 18, 2010)

maybe theyre alittle touchy on the L and idle screw compared to the dolly.

so maybe the dolly is better there


----------



## gink595 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm talking about a cold motor also, so maybe we're talking two differnt things, my saws start fine on a warm motor, but are a bugger on a cold one. Especially the 880, that thing will just wear me out at times, it is a pig


----------



## catbuster (Jun 18, 2010)

Horrible choice. Buy a 390XP. Not much heavier than a 460, and it has a half horse more power! Or an even better choice: 576. It's a husky, and specs out EXACTLY te same, except it weighs a bit less...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jun 18, 2010)

Finished my first winter w/my 460, 28" bar/RSC...it was awesome. Wish I bought it sooner.

Use HP Ultra oil/93 octane, don't look back...


----------



## MCW (Jun 18, 2010)

Stihlman441 said:


> I think you made the the correct decision with the 460,you guys are so lucky with the price of saws over there.I just got a price on a 460 power head only $1450.



Gee mate I can get a 660 with 25" bar for AUD$1490 here if you take into account the $200 cash back 



ApexTreeService said:


> Well I have been hearing about the Dolmar 7900 for quite some time now. .2 more HP, a pound lighter, but how is the build quality and what is it's life expectancy? They look under built and a bit cheap. Much like a Husqvarna. You know a Stihl will last year after year, without any cracked plastics, starts every time, and great power. Things I appreciate in Stihl innovation: Intelli-carb compensating carburetor for making minute adjustments automatically when the air filter is dirty, etc. Elasto-start bungee pull cord handle which prevents bicep tendon strains from repeated pulls throughout the work day, day in and day out. More so of a problem if yanking at an angle such as in a tree and using the bicep to pull as opposed to the rear delt and lats. Very effective chain brake system for stopping the chain in a kick back scenario. Single lever start, cold start, stop, run lever. Tool less oil and fuel caps, don't have to find a scrench to re-fuel. Dogs (bumper spikes) that are useful rather than just looking cool like a Klingon bird of prey off of a Star Trek episode. Stihl bar made of the highest quality, and Stihl chain which keeps it's edge longer due to superior high carbon steel used for the teeth.



Hmmmm. Somebody has been reading the latest Stihl propoganda catalogue  I like Stihls, but they are no better than a Dolmar 7900 and CERTAINLY no better than a Husky. Huskys are DEFINATELY proven in the field and the 7900's are on their way - there are quite a few pro users that are having a good run from their 7900's.

As far as the innovative Stihl chain brake system I think you'll find that is a legal requirement for any saw - they all have to work the same and engage in the same time frame. Even a $100 Poulan has that same innovative design...

Also I don't have to find a scrench to refill either my 390XP, my 390XPG, my Dolmars, or my 3120? I can undo them with my fingers. In fact the only saw I have to d*ck around with is my Stihl 200T aligning the oiler flippy cap. The fuel flippy cap aligns fine...

The great power you speak of is the same great power of every other saw brand in the same class.

The "*Stihl bar made of the highest quality, and Stihl chain which keeps it's edge longer due to superior high carbon steel used for the teeth*" comment made me laugh too. I copied that comment and stuck it in Google fully expecting it to link back to the latest Stihl news bulletin but kudos to you, it linked back to this thread. Stihl makes good bars and chain - just so happens that it is no better than many other bar and chain manufacturers, just more expensive.

I will agree though, the 7900 spikes need one small adjustment to the bottom spike angle to make them work perfectly (it needs to be turned down slightly) - that small angle has caused me all sorts of slippage problems on funky shaped tree trunks (Elephant's foot style). I modified a set of 390XP spikes for one of my 7900's and it is a huge improvement. My other two 7900's will follow shortly.

As mentioned I don't have a problem with Stihl saws, just one eyed, heavily biased Stihl supporters


----------



## nmurph (Jun 18, 2010)

catbuster said:


> Horrible choice. Buy a 390XP. Not much heavier than a 460, and it has a half horse more power! Or an even better choice: 576. It's a husky, and specs out EXACTLY te same, except it weighs a bit less...



you need to re-check your specs on the 576.


----------



## garyischofield (Jun 18, 2010)

*wow-big opinions*

I wonder how much experience you have with saws if you are running down Husqvarnas.As a confirmed CAD sufferer,I have bought way more saws than I've needed.I can remember having 20 -25 current saws for my landclearing operation to maintain.I've been using Dolmars on and off since the Sachs Dolmar days (119,123,133s)and they make a very good saw.Typical use would be cutting all wood too big for the feller buncher and/or grade export logs.Just as hard and fast as humanly possible.You sound like a person with some limited experience who's doing a Stihl commercial.After 37 years of slinging saws around your blind loyalty to Stihl is annoying.The biggest variable I've seen,hands down,is the sharpening skills of the cutter.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jun 18, 2010)

I would take a 460 over a 7900 any day. I have owned both and just flat out prefer the 460. That said I would also take the 660 or the 390xp over the 460. Price no object of course.. Although I am a big guy 6'4" and 300+lbs. You can put the RW bar on the 660 and get better ballance and same weight as the 460 with a stihl bar. The 7900 that I had would outcut my 460 by a little bit stock but the modded 460's really wake up so I suspect a well modded 460 would beat a modded 7900 although I havent seen a head to head on them here yet. For what you do I think you will really be happy with the 460. You just can't go wrong with the bigger pro stihls or 372 385 390 huskys.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jun 18, 2010)

catbuster said:


> Horrible choice. Buy a 390XP. Not much heavier than a 460, and it has a half horse more power! Or an even better choice: 576. It's a husky, and specs out EXACTLY te same, except it weighs a bit less...



I never feel it necessary to put down another mans choice of saws.
The OP purchased a 460.
I say Great Purchase.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jun 18, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I never feel it necessary to put down another mans choice of saws.
> The OP purchased a 460.
> I say Great Purchase.



:agree2:


----------



## smokinj (Jun 18, 2010)

I have own about every saw stihl makes and the 460 is a great choice..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 18, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Yup the 7900 will stomp the 460, sucks don’t it. Don’t know what you’re looking at but the 7900 is a very quality built saw, they use Mahle for P&C, Walbro and Zama for their carbs, mag crank case. What does your 460 use for a cylinder, Hmmmm???
> Excellent anti-vibe, how is the vibs in that rubber mounted 460, talk about tendons and bicep problems.
> 
> 
> ...



Dayummmm Frank is Dolmar sending you a check or are you swinging those poms poms for free,


----------



## gink595 (Jun 18, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayummmm Frank is Dolmar sending you a check or are you swinging those poms poms for free,:laugh



No it's all a voluntary basis, when a product is that good you can't help but cheer, Kinda like Elvis:greenchainsaw:

Ask Joat he about sold his whole and kept the 7900


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jun 18, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Ask Joat he about sold his whole and kept the 7900



And a very unique 7900 he has, runs great but I would not expect that type of preformance from a stocker or another builder. Eric did that saw up right and if I ever decide to visit the darker side, a EC7900 will be my choice.


To the OP, the only way you could have made a better choice is with a new 440. The 460 will be fine and serve you well for many moons.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 18, 2010)

Evan said:


> awesome saw running a 28" you did good.
> as good as it is the epa has it breathing through a mixing straw.



Good point. Gotta open dat muffla.



Sup Evan. Haven't seen you around in a while. Where ya been?? 

Those airplanes replace the CAD??


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 18, 2010)

gink595 said:


> No it's all a voluntary basis, when a product is that good you can't help but cheer, Kinda like Elvis:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Ask Joat he about sold his whole and kept the 7900



Well its good to see Dolmar has some fans out there. Remember however Elvis they aren't of the chainsaw world, Stihl is, just stating fact pilgrim, yup its good to be the King baby. That ole 7900 might stomp a 460 by a second or so in the cut but that 460 will stomped its azz in sales bigtime, and re-sale value, thats just the way it is, Elvis-1969 baby,hehe

Yeah Joat likes that 7900 of yours quite alot, so much so I think he's planning on buying mine later on this year and having Eric do a number on it. You guys have speed fever man........


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 18, 2010)

gink595 said:


> No it's all a voluntary basis, when a product is that good you can't help but cheer, Kinda like Elvis:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Ask Joat he about sold his whole *and kept the 7900*



I wonder why.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 18, 2010)

Frank has a point Tom, that 79'er is badass saw. The 460 does have it's place, but it's way below a 7900.  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## garyischofield (Jun 18, 2010)

*swing?*

Swing from the hip now?:jawdrop:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Jun 18, 2010)

I Saw Elvis Comming Out Of A Dolmar Dealer.....


.

.

.

.
.
O.K...... I Lied, Theres No Dolmar Dealers!!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 18, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Frank has a point Tom, that 79'er is badass saw. The 460 does have it's place, but it's way below a 7900.  :hmm3grin2orange:



Way below, don't think so. How do you sell a 460 over a 7900, very easy, just say that 7900 is a single ring saw and most run from it like rabies, trust me I know. The 7900 is a speed demon as is the 5100 but it takes more than speed to be No.1, ask Stihl they will tell ya, they know all about being No.1,haha


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 18, 2010)

I googled Dolmar and this was the first thing to pop up.......... :monkey:

















































The 7900 will be my next saw....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jun 18, 2010)

garyischofield said:


> Swing from the hip now?:jawdrop:





"Swing From The Hip Now" 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4rxjLHPReQ8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4rxjLHPReQ8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jun 18, 2010)

I really dont understand how you can go wrong with a 460. A friend of mine is a logger with his dad. they use 046s and 460 primarily they run the hell out of them every day and the saws never miss a beat. he said the last saw they bought was 5 years ago. 


I get so tired of the Great Debate here. If you love your 7900 great. dont forget the saw doesnt make the man the man makes the saw.


----------



## MCW (Jun 19, 2010)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I really dont understand how you can go wrong with a 460. A friend of mine is a logger with his dad. they use 046s and 460 primarily they run the hell out of them every day and the saws never miss a beat. he said the last saw they bought was 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> I get so tired of the Great Debate here. If you love your 7900 great. dont forget the saw doesnt make the man the man makes the saw.



Hey the 460's are a great saw mate, no doubt, but nobody takes kindly to having a good saw (7900) ragged on by an obviously biased member who has never run one.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 19, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Well its good to see Dolmar has some fans out there. Remember however Elvis they aren't of the chainsaw world, Stihl is, just stating fact pilgrim, yup its good to be the King baby. That ole 7900 might stomp a 460 by a second or so in the cut but that 460 will stomped its azz in sales bigtime, and re-sale value, thats just the way it is, Elvis-1969 baby,hehe
> 
> Yeah Joat likes that 7900 of yours quite alot, so much so I think he's planning on buying mine later on this year and having Eric do a number on it. You guys have speed fever man........



It just isn't the speed it's the smoothness of it, It feels like Demi's body, nice and smooth and light, no pork at all 

Joat has his own badboy 7900, he doesn't need to like mine, I think his is faster!!! Yes the speed is definatly a fever!!!




THALL10326 said:


> Way below, don't think so. How do you sell a 460 over a 7900, very easy, just say that 7900 is a single ring saw and most run from it like rabies, trust me I know. The 7900 is a speed demon as is the 5100 but it takes more than speed to be No.1, ask Stihl they will tell ya, they know all about being No.1,haha



I don't know if I'd buy that a 2 ring saw is any better than a single ring, lots of single ring saws out there, alot of Husky saws running single rings. Stihl makes a nice saw, I have way more Stihl saws than I do Dolmar but having both I won't buy for one minute that Dolmar is a inferior saw, no way! I liked Stihl alot until I bought a Dolmar, I've come to realize there is alot of good saws out there that aren't Stihls, and I don't want to be a Manufacturer Cheerleader for none of the them, unles they are what they advertise and the 7900 is all it is claimed, I think some model Stihls are more Hype than the total package for the price thy demand and claim. TO be honest I like all types of saws from various manufacturers, I like my 066 and 024 alot, even that little 011 is a decent cutting saw for it size, not a big fan of the 880 in stock form, I think I'd like a 3120 better.

My 066 will be sporting a single ring very soon


----------



## Evan (Jun 19, 2010)

heck ive run my 440 two ring piston with only one ring installed for a hard firewood season with no problems didnt notice any advantage or dissadvantage to two or single ring on it.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 19, 2010)

gink595 said:


> It just isn't the speed it's the smoothness of it, It feels like Demi's body, nice and smooth and light, no pork at all
> 
> Joat has his own badboy 7900, he doesn't need to like mine, I think his is faster!!! Yes the speed is definatly a fever!!!
> 
> ...



I never said two ring was better one way or the other, I merely explained how to sell a 460 over a 7900 by pointing that out. Now I'm certain the Dolmar dealers would push the 7900 over the 460 by saying its a faster cutting saw, that is a true statement as well so neither point is a lie.

I also never said the 7900 was a inferior saw, I merely said the 460 outsells it by a huge amount and fetches a much higher price and re-sale value, both facts, not meant as slurs but just stating fact. 

Competition is fun Frank, you do it on the cants and I do it at the rack. That 7900 will win in the cut but it will not win where I'm most interested, at the sales counter. You and me just have a different view of what is most important.

My 7900 is a runner, strong runner indeed. You've never heard me say a bad word about the 7900, facts yes, condeming it, never. You on the other hand seem to knock Stihl quite alot in your defence of Dolmar and thats ok, I got no problem with that knowing Dolmar couldn't pay Stihl's electric bill, yup, now that was a slur and probably not true either, but you know what I mean. Hell I can't let you carry on too much without shooting a Stihl missle at ya feet and make you dance now and then,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW (Jun 19, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> I also never said the 7900 was a inferior saw, I merely said the 460 outsells it by a huge amount and fetches a much higher price and re-sale value, both facts, not meant as slurs but just stating fact.



Resale only matters if you actually ever want to sell a 7900, which you won't  (oh hang on, I'm gonna sell one of my 3 only cause I'm stubbing my toes on chainsaws at the moment everywhere I walk  )


----------



## gink595 (Jun 19, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> I never said two ring was better one way or the other, I merely explained how to sell a 460 over a 7900 by pointing that out. Now I'm certain the Dolmar dealers would push the 7900 over the 460 by saying its a faster cutting saw, that is a true statement as well so neither point is a lie.
> 
> I also never said the 7900 was a inferior saw, I merely said the 460 outsells it by a huge amount and fetches a much higher price and re-sale value, both facts, not meant as slurs but just stating fact.
> 
> ...



Good post Tom I do see your point as a buisness man, and I don't doubt for one minute that Stihl outsells Dolmar by quite a margin. That is reality, my trash talking the Stihl in this case was brought on by someone that trashed talked my beloved 7900's And was quite obvious that he had never seen or ran one, thats always a bit discouraging to see people give there reasons and then bash a very good saw, otherwise I'd never have posted in the first place.

I like to compare Stihl to General Motors, both world known, both big players in the market that are their nitches. However becasue a company is well known and has dealer support in about every other town doesn't mean they are the best (more GM than Stihl). They may succed at the counters and continue to have light bills greater than their competitions gross sales but it doesn't mean are the best. As a buisness person I can see why Stihl is your go-to dealership, it just makes good sense. But we both agree that Dolmar has a good product, a world class product, and it is a terrible shame they can't market their products better. 

As for resale values, their is a guy right now that bought a 460 a few months back for I'm guessing 950.00 +/- and everyone here is telling him that 500.00 might be about right, thats a big loss for a saw that is practically new, around here I can buy a 7900 for 725.00 and I know I could get at least 500.00 out of it here. BUt a 090 on the otherhand, well I got nothing for that:greenchainsaw:


----------



## MCW (Jun 19, 2010)

Another thing though as far as Stihl's sales go, they might be number one in overall sales (I'm sure they are) but look at their model lineup! They have a saw to suit absolutely everybody and their marketing department are certainly A class in Australia at least. They have really good, funny ads here.
I certainly won't rag on Stihl though, even some of their cheaper models get the absolute crap abused out of them and keep on running. Some of the owners of the saws I've seen here should be shot with what they've done to them...
Yet they haven't died 

I'm with Gink though, when a Stihlhead has a go at my beloved 7900's it's only fair to fight back


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 19, 2010)

MCW said:


> Resale only matters if you actually ever want to sell a 7900, which you won't  (oh hang on, I'm gonna sell one of my 3 only cause I'm stubbing my toes on chainsaws at the moment everywhere I walk  )



Really. MC I put my like brand new 7900 in the trading post a few months back for 600.00. Never got a bite, not one comment, not one will you take less, not anything. I finally pulled it. Its a great running saw but I never use it, it just collects dust. Figured someone would want a like new 7900 at that price, I was wrong. Even so I like it very much but if I need 80cc power I just grab the 660 and go on. Thats not taking anything away from the 7900,
its just me. I think ole Joat is gonna take it later on this year and have it hopped it up for saw racing. I hope he wins many a race with it...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 19, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Good post Tom I do see your point as a buisness man, and I don't doubt for one minute that Stihl outsells Dolmar by quite a margin. That is reality, my trash talking the Stihl in this case was brought on by someone that trashed talked my beloved 7900's And was quite obvious that he had never seen or ran one, thats always a bit discouraging to see people give there reasons and then bash a very good saw, otherwise I'd never have posted in the first place.
> 
> I like to compare Stihl to General Motors, both world known, both big players in the market that are their nitches. However becasue a company is well known and has dealer support in about every other town doesn't mean they are the best (more GM than Stihl). They may succed at the counters and continue to have light bills greater than their competitions gross sales but it doesn't mean are the best. As a buisness person I can see why Stihl is your go-to dealership, it just makes good sense. But we both agree that Dolmar has a good product, a world class product, and it is a terrible shame they can't market their products better.
> 
> As for resale values, their is a guy right now that bought a 460 a few months back for I'm guessing 950.00 +/- and everyone here is telling him that 500.00 might be about right, thats a big loss for a saw that is practically new, around here I can buy a 7900 for 725.00 and I know I could get at least 500.00 out of it here. BUt a 090 on the otherhand, well I got nothing for that:greenchainsaw:



Welp Frank now your in area where I can shoot you some numbers. You do the math here. Husqvarna, if you add Craftman, Poulan and all their other branded names have 51% of the saw market in the USA. Stihl has, I last heard, right around 42% of the saw market in the US. That leaves 7% for everyone else. Worldwide the gap is even bigger. Thats quite a gap. The top two have over 93% of the whole US market and even more of the worldwide market. That means the rest are non players altogether. Those margins so great it will take a mircale from heaven and many many many years for the rest to even come close to Stihl or Husqvarna in sales.

I do agree the 5100 and 7900 in my opinion CC for CC can't be beat in power. I don't think Husky or Stihl can match them CC/power for CC/power. However here's my point. Apparently looking at the numbers the public doesn't care, they prefer the top two like they always have. You on the other hand are into speed and power and thats great, the 7900 is for you but your type of end user is in the minorty, not in the majority. You can win at that races but you can't win at the sales counter. I sell so surely you see my point and you race so I certainly see your point,


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 19, 2010)

MCW said:


> Another thing though as far as Stihl's sales go, they might be number one in overall sales (I'm sure they are) but look at their model lineup! They have a saw to suit absolutely everybody and their marketing department are certainly A class in Australia at least. They have really good, funny ads here.
> I certainly won't rag on Stihl though, even some of their cheaper models get the absolute crap abused out of them and keep on running. Some of the owners of the saws I've seen here should be shot with what they've done to them...
> Yet they haven't died
> 
> I'm with Gink though, when a Stihlhead has a go at my beloved 7900's it's only fair to fight back



Well I'm a DolmarHead, HuskyHead and Stihlhead, I have all 3, reckon I can go after all of you, LOLOLOLOL. Messing with ya. I see your point, have at em baby. I do confess I bleed orange and white, how can I not when I get letters sent to Stihl Inc from my buyers that look like this:

TW Perry’s customer – R MacDowell – Waterford, VA
We have, over many years, owned all sorts of small-engine-powered devices, and have had high
levels of frustration with all of these items. Finally, we got some professional advice from a logger
friend and purchased our first STIHL product, a 4-cycle pole prunner.
Now I have discarded every piece of equipment in my barn and replaced everything with STIHL
equipment. All of it is trouble-free.
What I think you should know in particular is that the STIHL specialist with whom we deal is
Tommy Hall at TW Perry in Leesburg, Virginia. He deserves a tremendous amount of credit, as he
is professional, quick, accommodating, and has a great sense of humor.
My wife and I enjoy dealing with him a great deal and we will do all that we can to encourage our
friends and acquaintances to switch to STIHL equipment.
Thanks for a great product line and for your superior dealer network.


When your customers send in letters like that it shows Stihl and me both are doing something right. Can't type, I'm patting myself on the back at the moment,LOLOL

Seriously everyone to their own but remember no one is entittled to make up their own facts,


----------



## MCW (Jun 19, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Really. MC I put my like brand new 7900 in the trading post a few months back for 600.00...



That might be because you can buy brand new ones with a 20" bar and chain for $649 from one guy who's not a sponsor here


----------



## THALL10326 (Jun 19, 2010)

MCW said:


> That might be because you can buy brand new ones with a 20" bar and chain for $649 from one guy who's not a sponsor here



Welp I paid 699.00. I was including a 20in bar and a 24 inch GB bar with chains. I was giving up 170.00. I thought 600.00 was a decent price. Tant no biggie, just a saw...


----------



## MCW (Jun 20, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Welp I paid 699.00. I was including a 20in bar and a 24 inch GB bar with chains. I was giving up 170.00. I thought 600.00 was a decent price. Tant no biggie, just a saw...



Hey I agree on the resale. You're always gonna get a higher % of your original outlay back on a similar sized pro Husky or Stihl over a 7900.


----------



## hybridkarpower (Aug 17, 2010)

You are not doing it properly then ! Perhaps the saw needs some tuning ? Or you just don't like Stihl :monkey:



gink595 said:


> I have good Stihls too, they just don't start in 1-2 pulls!


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 18, 2010)

Now, in my humble opinion call jerrys small engine in forks,Washington and get a dual port muffler cover. I say jerrys because mid Atlantic stihl does not carry them. Then you will almost have the hp of the 660 @ 6.8 I believe. 360-374-2677.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 18, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Aug 18, 2010)

:welcome:


----------



## gink595 (Aug 18, 2010)

hybridkarpower said:


> You are not doing it properly then ! Perhaps the saw needs some tuning ? Or you just don't like Stihl :monkey:



No problems with the tuning, I tune my Dolmars also, I own many saws, most of them are Stihls. I have a 011, 024, 066 and 880, I have two Dolmars 5100 and 7900. I wouldn't say I don't like Stihls. I like the 024 and 066, I probably wouldn't sell either one ever. The 880 is a pig, in performance. The 011 is a nice little saw but it never gets used, it does work good for chainsaw carving so I'll keep it for that.

Now if it came down to it that I had to sell every saw except two, the Stihls and Macs would be gone.


----------



## MacLaren (Aug 18, 2010)

BTW, an excellent choice. You can't really go wrong. Excellent power to weight ratio. Saw will last you a lifetime.


----------



## gregz (Aug 18, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I never feel it necessary to put down another mans choice of saws.
> The OP purchased a 460.
> I say Great Purchase.



rep sent


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 18, 2010)

as a man who uses a 460 to fall timber on a daily basis i think you done well with your choice.


----------



## MS390 (Aug 19, 2010)

*But*

Where is the picture of that bad boy!!


----------



## arboriste france (Dec 17, 2014)

gink595 said:


> Yup the 7900 will stomp the 460, sucks don’t it. Don’t know what you’re looking at but the 7900 is a very quality built saw, they use Mahle for P&C, Walbro and Zama for their carbs, mag crank case. What does your 460 use for a cylinder, Hmmmm???
> Excellent anti-vibe, how is the vibs in that rubber mounted 460, talk about tendons and bicep problems.
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting message just one thing dolmar did not invent the chainsaw Jonsered in Sweden invented the chainsaw as you can see in the internationa patents library. Dolmar just changed a few things.


----------



## User Name Here (Dec 17, 2014)

dig up a 4 year old thread...... for that?


----------



## arboriste france (Dec 17, 2014)

oh excuse me did i in some way upset you by looking at something on this site. This is the first time i have been on site and didn't realise that posting wasn't allowed.please forgive me after this i shall refrain from having thoughts and try to control my urges.
oh yes Have a nice day


----------



## User Name Here (Dec 17, 2014)

You haven't by any means upset me. Feel free to look and post all you want. It seems odd though that you join the site today and your first post is to correct someone's comment from a thread that's 4 years old. Perhaps you felt the need to make everyone aware of your superior Internet skills of searching for the first chainsaw manufacturer. Whatever the case, i do not care. You've made your first impression, and I've learned all I need to know about you, good day sir.


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey there France, don't give up so easy.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Dec 17, 2014)

I think the story went that dolmar came out with the first one man chainsaw or some such anyhow... Either way I think the point was that they have been around for a long time and are a quality saw. I am curious myself about the history but not enough to do any serious research into it. Too lazy  Most saw companies have seen their time on top one time or another anyhow. Even macs and homelites were top of the game at one time.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 17, 2014)

The 460 is a VG saw, and if U ever feel U need more, they respond well to porting.


----------



## arboriste france (Dec 19, 2014)

Oldsawnut said:


> I think the story went that dolmar came out with the first one man chainsaw or some such anyhow... Either way I think the point was that they have been around for a long time and are a quality saw. I am curious myself about the history but not enough to do any serious research into it. Too lazy  Most saw companies have seen their time on top one time or another anyhow. Even macs and homelites were top of the game at one time.


I know about this because my great great great maternal grandfather was willem Gibson the founder of the village of jonsereds, near Göteborg sweden. so the patent belonged to my family. I was reading this thread and came across this so as one would i commented.


----------



## arboriste france (Dec 19, 2014)

User Name Here said:


> You haven't by any means upset me. Feel free to look and post all you want. It seems odd though that you join the site today and your first post is to correct someone's comment from a thread that's 4 years old. Perhaps you felt the need to make everyone aware of your superior Internet skills of searching for the first chainsaw manufacturer. Whatever the case, i do not care. You've made your first impression, and I've learned all I need to know about you, good day sir.


No it is because willem gibson (founder of jonsereds) is my great great great maternal grandfather.
Also to have learned all you need to know about someone from a 30 odd line of words is impressive you must have a PHD in psychology with more wherewithal than freud ever did therefore i relinquish to your superiority. Good day.


----------



## siouxindian (Jan 11, 2018)

ApexTreeService said:


> Well I have been hearing about the Dolmar 7900 for quite some time now. .2 more HP, a pound lighter, but how is the build quality and what is it's life expectancy? They look under built and a bit cheap. Much like a Husqvarna. You know a Stihl will last year after year, without any cracked plastics, starts every time, and great power. Things I appreciate in Stihl innovation: Intelli-carb compensating carburetor for making minute adjustments automatically when the air filter is dirty, etc. Elasto-start bungee pull cord handle which prevents bicep tendon strains from repeated pulls throughout the work day, day in and day out. More so of a problem if yanking at an angle such as in a tree and using the bicep to pull as opposed to the rear delt and lats. Very effective chain brake system for stopping the chain in a kick back scenario. Single lever start, cold start, stop, run lever. Tool less oil and fuel caps, don't have to find a scrench to re-fuel. Dogs (bumper spikes) that are useful rather than just looking cool like a Klingon bird of prey off of a Star Trek episode. Stihl bar made of the highest quality, and Stihl chain which keeps it's edge longer due to superior high carbon steel used for the teeth.
> 
> Who would win. A Stihl MS460 vs a Dolmar 7900 5 days a week in the woods or a professional tree service where it's dropped, rolled, used, and abused??


thank you ...


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 11, 2018)

User Name Here said:


> dig up a 4 year old thread...... for that?


Seems like you'd be a good choice for the AS Welcome Wagon


----------



## siouxindian (Jan 11, 2018)

stihlaficionado said:


> Seems like you'd be a good choice for the AS Welcome Wagon


na it was on google ha ha.


----------



## Doctorcc (Aug 20, 2019)

Oldsawnut said:


> I think the story went that dolmar came out with the first one man chainsaw or some such anyhow... Either way I think the point was that they have been around for a long time and are a quality saw. I am curious myself about the history but not enough to do any serious research into it. Too lazy  Most saw companies have seen their time on top one time or another anyhow. Even macs and homelites were top of the game at one time.


No haha. Jonsered was the inventor of the first 1 man saw.... I appreciate all the major manufacturers & all I'll add here is, the smaller Stihl's are assholes to work on as are the late 90's early 2000's smaller J'Reds/Husky's. The nylon worm gears on the Stihl's are a joke!


----------



## K-techcowboy (Jan 8, 2022)

ApexTreeService said:


> Well I have been hearing about the Dolmar 7900 for quite some time now. .2 more HP, a pound lighter, but how is the build quality and what is it's life expectancy? They look under built and a bit cheap. Much like a Husqvarna. You know a Stihl will last year after year, without any cracked plastics, starts every time, and great power. Things I appreciate in Stihl innovation: Intelli-carb compensating carburetor for making minute adjustments automatically when the air filter is dirty, etc. Elasto-start bungee pull cord handle which prevents bicep tendon strains from repeated pulls throughout the work day, day in and day out. More so of a problem if yanking at an angle such as in a tree and using the bicep to pull as opposed to the rear delt and lats. Very effective chain brake system for stopping the chain in a kick back scenario. Single lever start, cold start, stop, run lever. Tool less oil and fuel caps, don't have to find a scrench to re-fuel. Dogs (bumper spikes) that are useful rather than just looking cool like a Klingon bird of prey off of a Star Trek episode. Stihl bar made of the highest quality, and Stihl chain which keeps it's edge longer due to superior high carbon steel used for the teeth.
> 
> Who would win. A Stihl MS460 vs a Dolmar 7900 5 days a week in the woods or a professional tree service where it's dropped, rolled, used, and abused??


Dolmar


----------



## K-techcowboy (Jan 8, 2022)

Doctorcc said:


> No haha. Jonsered was the inventor of the first 1 man saw.... I appreciate all the major manufacturers & all I'll add here is, the smaller Stihl's are assholes to work on as are the late 90's early 2000's smaller J'Reds/Husky's. The nylon worm gears on the Stihl's are a joke!


Nope it was homelite


----------



## K-techcowboy (Jan 8, 2022)

Oldsawnut said:


> I think the story went that dolmar came out with the first one man chainsaw or some such anyhow... Either way I think the point was that they have been around for a long time and are a quality saw. I am curious myself about the history but not enough to do any serious research into it. Too lazy  Most saw companies have seen their time on top one time or another anyhow. Even macs and homelites were top of the game at one time.


It was homelite


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 8, 2022)

K-techcowboy said:


> It was homelite


 Year and model please.?


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jan 8, 2022)

K-techcowboy said:


> It was homelite


Really?


----------



## K-techcowboy (Jan 9, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Year and model please.?


1949 the homelite 26 lcs


----------



## K-techcowboy (Jan 9, 2022)

K-techcowboy said:


> 1949 the homelite 26 lc





Yukon Stihl said:


> Really?


Them or mcculloch its hard to know for sure cause of poor records but 1949 homelite released the 26lcs and most agree its the first single man gas saw


----------



## K-techcowboy (Jan 9, 2022)

ApexTreeService said:


> It was a toss up between the 460 and the 660. I didn't like the extra 1.5 lb weight of the 660, or the $200 price jump. I did like the 1 extra HP. Ultimately, I went with the MS460 at 6HP, 15.2 LBS with a wrap handle, a 28" bar, RapidSuperFull-skip chain for $950. I needed a good tree service ground saw for bucking, felling, limbing, and occasionally in the tree for large trunk/crane sections. I also need to take fill the void between a MS390 limbing/bucking ground saw, and a MS880 trunk bucking saw with a 47" bar.
> 
> Is there a better choice? The 660?


Do you still own this saw


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 9, 2022)

K-techcowboy said:


> 1949 the homelite 26 lcs


 There were one man gasoline engine chainsaws made before that, its a common mistake though as many of the online sources of this information is incorrect.Both IEL and Titan has one man saws out before 49.


----------



## North by Northwest (Jan 9, 2022)

Imho 460 is the best bang for the buck Stihl manufacturers !


----------



## K-techcowboy (Jan 9, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> There were one man gasoline engine chainsaws made before that, its a common mistake though as many of the online sources of this information is incorrect.Both IEL and Titan has one man saws out before 49.


Yea I kinda wondered but not enough to really dig into it that's just what I've seen so far in my short endeavor of a chainsaw enthusiasts. Good to know. I love learning new things. I've always said if you can learn one new thing a day your doing pretty good. I'm only 32 but most people think I'm 52 because of the vastness of knowledge I've absorbed over the years as a technician and I've always had more older friends then ones my age and you can learn much more from experience than any book you read. Just my opinion.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 9, 2022)

K-techcowboy said:


> Yea I kinda wondered but not enough to really dig into it that's just what I've seen so far in my short endeavor of a chainsaw enthusiasts. Good to know. I love learning new things. I've always said if you can learn one new thing a day your doing pretty good. I'm only 32 but most people think I'm 52 because of the vastness of knowledge I've absorbed over the years as a technician and I've always had more older friends then ones my age and you can learn much more from experience than any book you read. Just my opinion.


 That is a very good attitude sir, I have spent a lifetime gathering knowledge, useful or not but keeping an open mind and seeking answers is the best way to roll. Some say I have been around as long as chainsaws were used, not quite but I do own some of the very early models and its almost an obsession for learning the real history of the chainsaw. Starting in the mid 1800`s and all through to the most modern, watching and knowing the real development of them year by year fascinates me for some reason.


----------

